# Outdoor Legislation Daily Update



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The bottom post is the most recent NDGF update.

Or click link: http://gf.nd.gov/multimedia/news/l-update.html

Legislative Update
February 10, 2011

Names in parenthesis indicate bill sponsors. To leave messages for legislators dial toll-free 888-635-3447, or 328-3373 in the Bismarck-Mandan area (additional contact information). Bill information can be accessed by clicking on the bill number.

House of Representatives
The House Energy and Natural Resources Committee (HENRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Pioneer Room. Members: Todd Porter, Chairman; Chuck Damschen, Vice Chairman; Dick Anderson, Roger Brabandt, Donald L. Clark, Duane DeKrey, Lyle Hanson, Curt Hofstad, Bob Hunskor, Jim Kasper, George J. Keiser, Scot Kelsh, Curtiss Kreun, Mike Nathe, Marvin E. Nelson.

Senate
The Senate Natural Resources Committee (SNRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Ft. Lincoln Room. Members: Stanley W. Lyson, Chairman; David Hogue, Vice Chairman; Randy Burckhard, Layton Freborg, Mac Schneider, Connie Triplett, Gerald Uglem.

Active Bills/Resolutions
HB 1180 - (Representatives Drovdal, Schatz; Senator Nodland) - Landowner preferential elk licenses will be issued by weighted lottery if the number of applicants exceeds the number of licenses available. Landowner preferential elk licenses are established by Governor's proclamation. HENRC recommended do-pass 12-0. Passed house 90-0.

HB 1181 - (Representatives Nathe, Headland; Senators Freborg, Hogue, Schaible, Stenehjem) - Establishes a youth antelope season for ages 12 and 13. HENRC amended to allow youth who turn age 12 before the youth antelope season to apply for a license, recommended do-pass 12-0 as amended. Rereferred to HENRC for further amendments.

HB 1188 - (Representatives Porter, DeKrey, Maragos; Senator Dever) - Establishes a minimum fine of $200 for littering on any game refuge, lake, river, public park or recreation area. HENRC amended to declare an emergency, reported back do-pass 13-0 as amended. Passed house 65-27.

HB 1209 - (Representative DeKrey) - The definition of firearm or weapon does not include muzzleloader. HENRC heard 1/21.

HB 1288 - (Representatives Kasper, Headland, Mueller; Senators Fischer, Hogue, Olafson) - Removes the sunset clause (July 31, 2011) from the 2009 law that clarifies a booking agent for an outfitter is not required to have a guide or outfitter license. HENRC recommended do-pass 14-0. Passed house 92-0.

HB 1380 - (Representative Keiser) - Defines eligible organization for charitable gaming purposes. Passed house 90-1.

HB 1393 - (Representatives Kilichowski, Porter, Hanson; Senators Lyson, Uglem, Schneider) - Establishes that a crossbow is considered a legal weapon that may be used during the duration of any gun hunting season. HENRC heard 2/3.

HB 1407 - (Representatives D. Johnson, Hofstad, Weisz; Senators Taylor, Oehlke) - In addition to Richland and Sargent counties, nonresidents would be allowed to hunt in Benson, Ramsey and Towner counties during the early September Canada goose season without counting against their 14-day waterfowl license. HENRC heard 2/3.

HB 1415 - (Representatives S. Meyer, Anderson, DeKrey, Metcalf; Senators Hogue, Lyson) - The Game and Fish director may issue four any-deer licenses annually to the wounded warrior project. These licenses would be valid from the opening of the youth deer season through the close of the regular deer gun season. HENRC heard 2/4.

HB 1452 - (Representatives Thoreson, Boehning, Koppelman, Schatz; Senator Krebsbach) - Provides landowner immunity for injuries to trespassers. House Judiciary Committee heard 2/2, reported back without recommendation 6-6.

HB 1454 - (Representatives Damschen, Weisz) - Allows the use of an artificial light while hunting beaver. In addition, requires the Game and Fish director to pay a bounty of $100 per coyote until 2,000 are taken and provides an appropriation. HENRC heard 2/4.

HB 1466 - (Representatives Brandenburg, Kretschmar, Schmidt; Senators Erbele, Klein, Wanzek) - Allows the commissioner of university and school lands to negotiate with the U.S. Corps of Engineers about the return of excess lands around Lake Oahe and Lake Sakakawea to the private landowners or adjacent landowners. HENRC heard 1/27.

HCR 3019 - (Representatives Schmidt, Carlson, Hofstad, Porter; Senators Schaible, Stenehjem) - A concurrent resolution urging the United States Army Corps of Engineers to forego any attempt to charge water users in North Dakota a fee to use water from Lake Sakakawea or Lake Oahe. HENRC to hear 2/10, 9 a.m.

HCR 3032 - (Representatives Weiler, Weisz, Onstad; Senators Freborg, Lyson, Warner) - A concurrent resolution directing the Legislative Management to study the needs of, economic values of, and methods to improve access roadways to recreational, tourist and historical sites in North Dakota. House Transportation Committee to hear 2/10, 10:30 a.m., Fort Totten Room.

SB 2017 - (Appropriations Committee at the request of the Governor) - Appropriates $64,737,742 for the Game and Fish Department for the biennium beginning July 1, 2011, and ending June 30, 2013. Senate Appropriations Committee heard 1/14.

SB 2113 - (Judiciary Committee at the request of the Attorney General) - Any individual who operates a motorboat or vessel in this state is deemed to have given consent, and shall consent, to a chemical test, or tests, of the blood, breath or urine for the purpose of determining alcohol concentration or presence of other drugs. Passed senate 46-0.

SB 2227 - (Senators Wanzek, Klein, Warner; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Authorizes individuals with valid antlerless deer licenses to take deer on private lands determined by the Game and Fish director to be severly impacted by deer. The director may authorize this from December 1 through March 15. Also provides for construction cost-share assistance for deer proof hay yards to protect hay or feed. SNRC recommended do-not-pass 5-2. Rereferred to SNRC, amended to include construction cost-share assistance of deer proof hay yards to protect crops. SNRC recommended do-pass 6-0.

SB 2332 - (Senators Miller, Klein, O'Connell; Representatives D. Johnson, S. Meyer, Wrangham) - Regulates hunting on big game preserves, including a person would not be required to possess a hunting license and a manifest would be required for transporting harvested animals. SNRC heard 2/3.

SB 2352 - (Senators Oehlke, Cook, Nelson; Representatives Delzer, D. Johnson) - Prohibits a person from hunting through the Internet; hosting a hunt through the Internet; import, export or possess wildlife which has been taken by a hunt through the Internet; or enable another person to hunt through the Internet. Hunt through the Internet means to hunt wildlife in real time using Internet services to remotely control actual firearms and to remotely discharge live ammunition allowing a person who is not physically present to take wildlife. SNRC heard 2/3.

SCR 4002 - (Legislative Management Natural Resources Committee) - A concurrent resolution urging Congress to return to the riparian landowner land controlled by the Army Corps of Engineers which is not necessary for authorized purposes. Senate adopted.

Failed Bills
HB 1237 - (Representative Kretschmar) - Nonresidents age 55 and older can purchase a nonresident senior citizen small game license for $175 that would allow them to hunt small game and waterfowl statewide for the entire season. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

HB 1239 - (Representative Kretschmar) - An individual whose primary residence is located in the unit for which that individual is applying for a deer gun license is entitled to receive one noncumulative bonus point in the deer gun lottery. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

SB 2224 - (Senators Klein, Bowman, Heckaman; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey) - Establishes a bounty of $100 for each coyote until 2,000 coyotes are taken. Funding comes from the wildlife services line item in the Game and Fish appropriation bill. SNRC recommended do-not-pass 4-3. Failed senate 16-30.

SB 2225 - (Senators Klein, Erbele, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Provides for a $500 nonresident combination small game and waterfowl license that is valid for the entire season, except for the first week. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-not-pass 4-2. Passed senate 24-23. Motion to reconsider passed. Failed senate 17-29.

SB 2235 - (Senators Klein, Andrist, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Establishes a nonresident waterfowl license valid for three four-day periods. Currently the nonresident waterfowl license is valid for 14 consecutive days or two seven-day periods. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-pass 4-2. Failed senate 21-25. Motion to reconsider failed.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Another one bites the dust in the Failed Bill catagory.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Feb-7 ttt


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

2-9 Gents, one more bad one bit the dust. You have a perfect score so far. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Is that the House committee vote?

Are you talking about 1407???


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

No, not yet. 

Failed Bills
HB 1237 - (Representative Kretschmar) - Nonresidents age 55 and older can purchase a nonresident senior citizen small game license for $175 that would allow them to hunt small game and waterfowl statewide for the entire season. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

HB 1239 - (Representative Kretschmar) - An individual whose primary residence is located in the unit for which that individual is applying for a deer gun license is entitled to receive one noncumulative bonus point in the deer gun lottery. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

SB 2224 - (Senators Klein, Bowman, Heckaman; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey) - Establishes a bounty of $100 for each coyote until 2,000 coyotes are taken. Funding comes from the wildlife services line item in the Game and Fish appropriation bill. SNRC recommended do-not-pass 4-3. Failed senate 16-30.

SB 2225 - (Senators Klein, Erbele, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Provides for a $500 nonresident combination small game and waterfowl license that is valid for the entire season, except for the first week. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-not-pass 4-2. Passed senate 24-23. Motion to reconsider passed. Failed senate 17-29.

SB 2235 - (Senators Klein, Andrist, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Establishes a nonresident waterfowl license valid for three four-day periods. Currently the nonresident waterfowl license is valid for 14 consecutive days or two seven-day periods. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-pass 4-2. Failed senate 21-25. Motion to reconsider failed.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the update Dick...


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

HB 1454 - (Representatives Damschen, Weisz) - Allows the use of an artificial light while hunting beaver. In addition, requires the Game and Fish director to pay a bounty of $100 per coyote until 2,000 are taken and provides an appropriation.

Heard this has been ammended to remove the bounty portion of the bill. :thumb:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Legislative Update
February 15, 2011

Names in parenthesis indicate bill sponsors. To leave messages for legislators dial toll-free 888-635-3447, or 328-3373 in the Bismarck-Mandan area (additional contact information). Bill information can be accessed by clicking on the bill number.

House of Representatives
The House Energy and Natural Resources Committee (HENRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Pioneer Room. Members: Todd Porter, Chairman; Chuck Damschen, Vice Chairman; Dick Anderson, Roger Brabandt, Donald L. Clark, Duane DeKrey, Lyle Hanson, Curt Hofstad, Bob Hunskor, Jim Kasper, George J. Keiser, Scot Kelsh, Curtiss Kreun, Mike Nathe, Marvin E. Nelson.

Senate
The Senate Natural Resources Committee (SNRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Ft. Lincoln Room. Members: Stanley W. Lyson, Chairman; David Hogue, Vice Chairman; Randy Burckhard, Layton Freborg, Mac Schneider, Connie Triplett, Gerald Uglem.

Active Bills/Resolutions
HB 1180 - (Representatives Drovdal, Schatz; Senator Nodland) - Landowner preferential elk licenses will be issued by weighted lottery if the number of applicants exceeds the number of licenses available. Landowner preferential elk licenses are established by Governor's proclamation. HENRC recommended do-pass 12-0. Passed house 90-0.

HB 1181 - (Representatives Nathe, Headland; Senators Freborg, Hogue, Schaible, Stenehjem) - Establishes a youth antelope season for ages 12 and 13. HENRC amended to allow youth who turn age 12 before the youth antelope season to apply for a license, recommended do-pass 12-0 as amended. Rereferred to HENRC for further amendments. HENRC amended to allow youth who turn age 12 before the end of the antelope season to apply for a license. Recommended do-pass 15-0 as amended.

HB 1188 - (Representatives Porter, DeKrey, Maragos; Senator Dever) - Establishes a minimum fine of $200 for littering on any game refuge, lake, river, public park or recreation area. HENRC amended to declare an emergency, reported back do-pass 13-0 as amended. Passed house 65-27.

HB 1209 - (Representative DeKrey) - The definition of firearm or weapon does not include muzzleloader. HENRC amended for the possibility of a person convicted of a felony to petition the district court for restoration of the right to possess firearms. Recommended do-pass 10-5 as amended.

HB 1288 - (Representatives Kasper, Headland, Mueller; Senators Fischer, Hogue, Olafson) - Removes the sunset clause (July 31, 2011) from the 2009 law that clarifies a booking agent for an outfitter is not required to have a guide or outfitter license. HENRC recommended do-pass 14-0. Passed house 92-0.

HB 1380 - (Representative Keiser) - Defines eligible organization for charitable gaming purposes. Passed house 90-1.

HB 1393 - (Representatives Kilichowski, Porter, Hanson; Senators Lyson, Uglem, Schneider) - Establishes that a crossbow is considered a legal weapon that may be used during the duration of any gun hunting season. HENRC amended to allow the use of crossbows during any deer gun season, and the spring and fall turkey seasons. Recommended do-pass 8-4 as amended.

HB 1407 - (Representatives D. Johnson, Hofstad, Weisz; Senators Taylor, Oehlke) - In addition to Richland and Sargent counties, nonresidents would be allowed to hunt in Benson, Ramsey and Towner counties during the early September Canada goose season without counting against their 14-day waterfowl license. HENRC amended to add a sunset clause of July 31, 2013. In addition, after July 31, 2013 the governor's proclamation may specify the number of nonresident waterfowl licenses issued in each zone. The Game and Fish Department also must track the number of resident and nonresident goose hunters and the number of geese taken by county, and report findings to the legislative management by Sept. 1, 2012. Recommended do-pass 12-2 as amended.

HB 1415 - (Representatives S. Meyer, Anderson, DeKrey, Metcalf; Senators Hogue, Lyson) - The Game and Fish director may issue four any-deer licenses annually to the wounded warrior project. These licenses would be valid from the opening of the youth deer season through the close of the regular deer gun season. HENRC heard 2/4.

HB 1452 - (Representatives Thoreson, Boehning, Koppelman, Schatz; Senator Krebsbach) - Provides landowner immunity for injuries to trespassers. House Judiciary Committee reported back without recommendation 6-6. Passed house 63-29.

HB 1454 - (Representatives Damschen, Weisz) - Allows the use of an artificial light while hunting beaver. In addition, requires the Game and Fish director to pay a bounty of $100 per coyote until 2,000 are taken and provides an appropriation. HENRC amended to remove all language referring to coyotes. Recommended do-pass 14-0 as amended.

HB 1466 - (Representatives Brandenburg, Kretschmar, Schmidt; Senators Erbele, Klein, Wanzek) - Allows the commissioner of university and school lands to negotiate with the U.S. Corps of Engineers about the return of excess lands around Lake Oahe and Lake Sakakawea to the private landowners or adjacent landowners. HENRC amended for the return of excess lands to go through federal legislation, and then the board of university and school lands may accept the land on behalf of the state of North Dakota. Recommended do-pass 12-0 as amended.

HCR 3019 - (Representatives Schmidt, Carlson, Hofstad, Porter; Senators Schaible, Stenehjem) - A concurrent resolution urging the United States Army Corps of Engineers to forego any attempt to charge water users in North Dakota a fee to use water from Lake Sakakawea or Lake Oahe. HENRC heard 2/10.

HCR 3032 - (Representatives Weiler, Weisz, Onstad; Senators Freborg, Lyson, Warner) - A concurrent resolution directing the Legislative Management to study the needs of, economic values of, and methods to improve access roadways to recreational, tourist and historical sites in North Dakota. House Transportation Committee recommended do-pass 14-0. House adopted.

SB 2017 - (Appropriations Committee at the request of the Governor) - Appropriates $64,737,742 for the Game and Fish Department for the biennium beginning July 1, 2011, and ending June 30, 2013. Senate Appropriations Committee heard 1/14.

SB 2113 - (Judiciary Committee at the request of the Attorney General) - Any individual who operates a motorboat or vessel in this state is deemed to have given consent, and shall consent, to a chemical test, or tests, of the blood, breath or urine for the purpose of determining alcohol concentration or presence of other drugs. Passed senate 46-0.

SB 2227 - (Senators Wanzek, Klein, Warner; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Authorizes individuals with valid antlerless deer licenses to take deer on private lands determined by the Game and Fish director to be severly impacted by deer. The director may authorize this from December 1 through March 15. Also provides for construction cost-share assistance for deer proof hay yards to protect hay or feed. SNRC recommended do-not-pass 5-2. Rereferred to SNRC, amended to include construction cost-share assistance of deer proof hay yards to protect crops. SNRC recommended do-pass 6-0. Passed senate 45-1.

SB 2332 - (Senators Miller, Klein, O'Connell; Representatives D. Johnson, S. Meyer, Wrangham) - Regulates hunting on big game preserves, including a person would not be required to possess a hunting license and a manifest would be required for transporting harvested animals. SNRC heard 2/3.

SB 2352 - (Senators Oehlke, Cook, Nelson; Representatives Delzer, D. Johnson) - Prohibits a person from hunting through the Internet; hosting a hunt through the Internet; import, export or possess wildlife which has been taken by a hunt through the Internet; or enable another person to hunt through the Internet. "Hunt through the Internet" means to hunt wildlife in real time using Internet services to remotely control actual firearms and to remotely discharge live ammunition allowing a person who is not physically present to take wildlife. SNRC amended for the term "Hunt through the Internet" to include using any remotely controlled device to hunt the animal such as a hand-held communication device, cellular telephone or global-positioning device. Recommended do-pass 6-0 as amended.

SCR 4002 - (Legislative Management Natural Resources Committee) - A concurrent resolution urging Congress to return to the riparian landowner land controlled by the Army Corps of Engineers which is not necessary for authorized purposes. Senate adopted.

Failed Bills
HB 1237 - (Representative Kretschmar) - Nonresidents age 55 and older can purchase a nonresident senior citizen small game license for $175 that would allow them to hunt small game and waterfowl statewide for the entire season. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

HB 1239 - (Representative Kretschmar) - An individual whose primary residence is located in the unit for which that individual is applying for a deer gun license is entitled to receive one noncumulative bonus point in the deer gun lottery. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

SB 2224 - (Senators Klein, Bowman, Heckaman; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey) - Establishes a bounty of $100 for each coyote until 2,000 coyotes are taken. Funding comes from the wildlife services line item in the Game and Fish appropriation bill. SNRC recommended do-not-pass 4-3. Failed senate 16-30.

SB 2225 - (Senators Klein, Erbele, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Provides for a $500 nonresident combination small game and waterfowl license that is valid for the entire season, except for the first week. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-not-pass 4-2. Passed senate 24-23. Motion to reconsider passed. Failed senate 17-29.

SB 2235 - (Senators Klein, Andrist, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Establishes a nonresident waterfowl license valid for three four-day periods. Currently the nonresident waterfowl license is valid for 14 consecutive days or two seven-day periods. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-pass 4-2. Failed senate 21-25. Motion to reconsider failed.


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

Interesting that HB1459 and SB2280 are not on Dick's list. Maybe an oversite dick?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Interesting that HB1459 and SB2280 are not on Dick's list. Maybe an oversite dick?


What are those bills?


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

Chuck,

It is in regards to the 'Streamlining Tiling Permits for ND Farms' viewtopic.php?f=75&t=89313


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Guys, once again, the tiling issue has it's own thread. Let keep our discussions in the appropriate forums please. Thank you


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Augusta.... Many of these bills are not the same. So why shouldn't the tilling bill be in with this. If it has to do with water, habitat, land, hunting future, etc.

There is a bill listed that has to give water rights:



> SCR 4002 - (Legislative Management Natural Resources Committee) - A concurrent resolution urging Congress to return to the riparian landowner land controlled by the Army Corps of Engineers which is not necessary for authorized purposes. Senate adopted.


Those bills should be added to the list IMHO. Even if you are for or against it. It should be brought to light.


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

And as Dick quoted on the tiling thread "I hope this one dies a quick death, just like 1407." So I'm guessing it was an honest mistake that he forogt to add it to his list of 'Outdoor Legislation Daily Update' items for ND sportsmen to be concerned about one way or another.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The Outdoor Legislation Daily Update comes right off the NDGF website: http://gf.nd.gov/multimedia/news/l-update.html

This topic lists the total package NDGF puts up. NDGF attempts to update the page midmorning and late afternoon. That doesn't always happen and I don't always get it posted either. I try. But anyone else can sure do so.

A number of other bills that may affect outdoor legislation are being tracked and lobbyed pro and con by various wildlife groups. I hope everyone here belongs to one or more and is active in it.

Any wildlife club should be aware of of habitat loss and ecological degradation and oppse efforts in that vein. If your club or group is not doing so, kick them in the azz and get them moving.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Legislative Update
February 21, 2011

Names in parenthesis indicate bill sponsors. To leave messages for legislators dial toll-free 888-635-3447, or 328-3373 in the Bismarck-Mandan area (additional contact information). Bill information can be accessed by clicking on the bill number.

House of Representatives
The House Energy and Natural Resources Committee (HENRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Pioneer Room. Members: Todd Porter, Chairman; Chuck Damschen, Vice Chairman; Dick Anderson, Roger Brabandt, Donald L. Clark, Duane DeKrey, Lyle Hanson, Curt Hofstad, Bob Hunskor, Jim Kasper, George J. Keiser, Scot Kelsh, Curtiss Kreun, Mike Nathe, Marvin E. Nelson.

Senate
The Senate Natural Resources Committee (SNRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Ft. Lincoln Room. Members: Stanley W. Lyson, Chairman; David Hogue, Vice Chairman; Randy Burckhard, Layton Freborg, Mac Schneider, Connie Triplett, Gerald Uglem.

Active Bills/Resolutions
HB 1180 - (Representatives Drovdal, Schatz; Senator Nodland) - Landowner preferential elk licenses will be issued by weighted lottery if the number of applicants exceeds the number of licenses available. Landowner preferential elk licenses are established by Governor's proclamation. Passed house 90-0.

HB 1181 - (Representatives Nathe, Headland; Senators Freborg, Hogue, Schaible, Stenehjem) - Allows youth who turn age 12 before the end of the antelope season to apply for a license. Passed house 94-0.

HB 1188 - (Representatives Porter, DeKrey, Maragos; Senator Dever) - Establishes a minimum fine of $200 for littering on any game refuge, lake, river, public park or recreation area. Passed house 65-27.

HB 1209 - (Representative DeKrey) - Defines "firearm" or "weapon" for a person convicted of a felony. In addition, a person convicted of a felony can petition the district court for restoration of the right to possess firearms. Passed house 76-17.

HB 1288 - (Representatives Kasper, Headland, Mueller; Senators Fischer, Hogue, Olafson) - Removes the sunset clause (July 31, 2011) from the 2009 law that clarifies a booking agent for an outfitter is not required to have a guide or outfitter license. Passed house 92-0.

HB 1380 - (Representative Keiser) - Defines eligible organization for charitable gaming purposes. Passed house 90-1.

HB 1393 - (Representatives Kilichowski, Porter, Hanson; Senators Lyson, Uglem, Schneider) - Establishes that a crossbow is considered a legal weapon that may be used during the duration of any deer gun season, and the spring and fall turkey seasons. Passed house 75-18.

HB 1407 - (Representatives D. Johnson, Hofstad, Weisz; Senators Taylor, Oehlke) - Effective through July 31, 2013 nonresidents would be allowed to hunt in Richland, Sargent, Benson, Ramsey and Towner counties during the early September Canada goose season without counting against their 14-day waterfowl license. The Game and Fish Department must track the number of resident and nonresident goose hunters and the number of geese taken by county, and report findings to legislative management by Sept. 1, 2012. Passed house 67-26.

HB 1415 - (Representatives S. Meyer, Anderson, DeKrey, Metcalf; Senators Hogue, Lyson) - The Game and Fish director may issue four any-deer licenses annually to the wounded warrior project that are valid from the opening of the youth deer season through the close of the deer season. Passed house 93-0.

HB 1452 - (Representatives Thoreson, Boehning, Koppelman, Schatz; Senator Krebsbach) - Provides landowner immunity for injuries to trespassers. Passed house 63-29.

HB 1454 - (Representatives Damschen, Weisz) - Allows the use of an artificial light while hunting beaver. Passed house 90-2.

HB 1466 - (Representatives Brandenburg, Kretschmar, Schmidt; Senators Erbele, Klein, Wanzek) - If the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, through federal legislation, returns excess lands around Lake Oahe and Lake Sakakawea, the board of university and school lands may accept the land on behalf of the state of North Dakota. Passed house 93-0.

HCR 3019 - (Representatives Schmidt, Carlson, Hofstad, Porter; Senators Schaible, Stenehjem) - A concurrent resolution urging the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers to immediately cease wrongful denial of access and wrongful requirement of payment for the natural flows of the Missouri River. House adopted.

HCR 3032 - (Representatives Weiler, Weisz, Onstad; Senators Freborg, Lyson, Warner) - A concurrent resolution directing Legislative Management to study the needs of, economic values of, and methods to improve access roadways to recreational, tourist and historical sites in North Dakota. House adopted.

SB 2017 - (Appropriations Committee at the request of the Governor) - Appropriates $64,737,742 for the Game and Fish Department for the biennium beginning July 1, 2011, and ending June 30, 2013. Senate Appropriations Committee heard 1/14.

SB 2113 - (Judiciary Committee at the request of the Attorney General) - Any individual who operates a motorboat or vessel in this state is deemed to have given consent, and shall consent, to a chemical test, or tests, of the blood, breath or urine for the purpose of determining alcohol concentration or presence of other drugs. Passed senate 46-0.

SB 2227 - (Senators Wanzek, Klein, Warner; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Authorizes individuals with valid antlerless deer licenses to take deer on private lands severly impacted by deer from December 1 through March 15, and provides for construction cost-share assistance for deer proof hay yards to protect hay, feed and crops. Passed senate 45-1.

SB 2332 - (Senators Miller, Klein, O'Connell; Representatives D. Johnson, S. Meyer, Wrangham) - Regulates hunting on big game preserves, including a person would not be required to possess a hunting license and a manifest would be required for transporting harvested animals. In addition, allows a big game hunting preserve that was in operation before Jan. 1, 2011 to have less than 160 acres, with a minimum of 80 acres. Passed senate 45-1.

SB 2352 - (Senators Oehlke, Cook, Nelson; Representatives Delzer, D. Johnson) - Prohibits a person from hunting through the Internet; hosting a hunt through the Internet; import, export or possess wildlife which has been taken by a hunt through the Internet; or enable another person to hunt through the Internet. "Hunt through the Internet" means to hunt wildlife in real time using Internet services or any remote-controlled device to control actual firearms and to discharge live ammunition allowing a person who is not physically present to take wildlife. Passed senate 43-2.

SCR 4002 - (Legislative Management Natural Resources Committee) - A concurrent resolution urging Congress to return to the riparian landowner land controlled by the Army Corps of Engineers which is not necessary for authorized purposes. Senate adopted.

Failed Bills
HB 1237 - (Representative Kretschmar) - Nonresidents age 55 and older can purchase a nonresident senior citizen small game license for $175 that would allow them to hunt small game and waterfowl statewide for the entire season. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

HB 1239 - (Representative Kretschmar) - An individual whose primary residence is located in the unit for which that individual is applying for a deer gun license is entitled to receive one noncumulative bonus point in the deer gun lottery. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

SB 2224 - (Senators Klein, Bowman, Heckaman; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey) - Establishes a bounty of $100 for each coyote until 2,000 coyotes are taken. Funding comes from the wildlife services line item in the Game and Fish appropriation bill. SNRC recommended do-not-pass 4-3. Failed senate 16-30.

SB 2225 - (Senators Klein, Erbele, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Provides for a $500 nonresident combination small game and waterfowl license that is valid for the entire season, except for the first week. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-not-pass 4-2. Passed senate 24-23. Motion to reconsider passed. Failed senate 17-29.

SB 2235 - (Senators Klein, Andrist, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Establishes a nonresident waterfowl license valid for three four-day periods. Currently the nonresident waterfowl license is valid for 14 consecutive days or two seven-day periods. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-pass 4-2. Failed senate 21-25. Motion to reconsider failed.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Legislative Update
February 25, 2011

Names in parenthesis indicate bill sponsors. To leave messages for legislators dial toll-free 888-635-3447, or 328-3373 in the Bismarck-Mandan area (additional contact information). Bill information can be accessed by clicking on the bill number.

House of Representatives
The House Energy and Natural Resources Committee (HENRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Pioneer Room. Members: Todd Porter, Chairman; Chuck Damschen, Vice Chairman; Dick Anderson, Roger Brabandt, Donald L. Clark, Duane DeKrey, Lyle Hanson, Curt Hofstad, Bob Hunskor, Jim Kasper, George J. Keiser, Scot Kelsh, Curtiss Kreun, Mike Nathe, Marvin E. Nelson.

Senate
The Senate Natural Resources Committee (SNRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Ft. Lincoln Room. Members: Stanley W. Lyson, Chairman; David Hogue, Vice Chairman; Randy Burckhard, Layton Freborg, Mac Schneider, Connie Triplett, Gerald Uglem.

Active Bills/Resolutions
HB 1180 - (Representatives Drovdal, Schatz; Senator Nodland) - Landowner preferential elk licenses will be issued by weighted lottery if the number of applicants exceeds the number of licenses available. Landowner preferential elk licenses are established by Governor's proclamation. Passed house 90-0. SNRC to hear 3/4, 10:15 a.m.

HB 1181 - (Representatives Nathe, Headland; Senators Freborg, Hogue, Schaible, Stenehjem) - Allows youth who turn age 12 before the end of the antelope season to apply for a license. Passed house 94-0. Referred to SNRC.

HB 1188 - (Representatives Porter, DeKrey, Maragos; Senator Dever) - Establishes a minimum fine of $200 for littering on any game refuge, lake, river, public park or recreation area. Passed house 65-27. Senate Judiciary Committee to hear 3/2, 9 a.m., Fort Lincoln Room.

HB 1209 - (Representative DeKrey) - Defines "firearm" or "weapon" for a person convicted of a felony. In addition, a person convicted of a felony can petition the district court for restoration of the right to possess firearms. Passed house 76-17. Referred to Senate Judiciary Committee.

HB 1288 - (Representatives Kasper, Headland, Mueller; Senators Fischer, Hogue, Olafson) - Removes the sunset clause (July 31, 2011) from the 2009 law that clarifies a booking agent for an outfitter is not required to have a guide or outfitter license. Passed house 92-0. SNRC to hear 3/4, 10:45 a.m.

HB 1380 - (Representative Keiser) - Defines eligible organization for charitable gaming purposes. Passed house 90-1. Referred to Senate Judiciary Committee.

HB 1393 - (Representatives Kilichowski, Porter, Hanson; Senators Lyson, Uglem, Schneider) - Establishes that a crossbow is considered a legal weapon that may be used during the duration of any deer gun season, and the spring and fall turkey seasons. Passed house 75-18.

HB 1407 - (Representatives D. Johnson, Hofstad, Weisz; Senators Taylor, Oehlke) - Effective through July 31, 2013 nonresidents would be allowed to hunt in Richland, Sargent, Benson, Ramsey and Towner counties during the early September Canada goose season without counting against their 14-day waterfowl license. The Game and Fish Department must track the number of resident and nonresident goose hunters and the number of geese taken by county, and report findings to legislative management by Sept. 1, 2012. Passed house 67-26.

HB 1415 - (Representatives S. Meyer, Anderson, DeKrey, Metcalf; Senators Hogue, Lyson) - The Game and Fish director may issue four any-deer licenses annually to the wounded warrior project that are valid from the opening of the youth deer season through the close of the deer season. Passed house 93-0.

HB 1452 - (Representatives Thoreson, Boehning, Koppelman, Schatz; Senator Krebsbach) - Provides landowner immunity for injuries to trespassers. Passed house 63-29. Referred to Senate Judiciary Committee.

HB 1454 - (Representatives Damschen, Weisz) - Allows the use of an artificial light while hunting beaver. Passed house 90-2.

HB 1466 - (Representatives Brandenburg, Kretschmar, Schmidt; Senators Erbele, Klein, Wanzek) - If the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, through federal legislation, returns excess lands around Lake Oahe and Lake Sakakawea, the board of university and school lands may accept the land on behalf of the state of North Dakota. Passed house 93-0.

HCR 3019 - (Representatives Schmidt, Carlson, Hofstad, Porter; Senators Schaible, Stenehjem) - A concurrent resolution urging the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers to immediately cease wrongful denial of access and wrongful requirement of payment for the natural flows of the Missouri River. House adopted. Referred to SNRC.

HCR 3032 - (Representatives Weiler, Weisz, Onstad; Senators Freborg, Lyson, Warner) - A concurrent resolution directing Legislative Management to study the needs of, economic values of, and methods to improve access roadways to recreational, tourist and historical sites in North Dakota. House adopted. Referred to Senate Transportation Committee.

SB 2017 - (Appropriations Committee at the request of the Governor) - Appropriates $64,537,742 for the Game and Fish Department for the biennium beginning July 1, 2011, and ending June 30, 2013. In addition, appropriates $200,000 out of the game and fish fund in the current biennium for providing funds to the agriculture commissioner for the payment of wildlife services. Passed senate 46-0. House Appropriactions Committee to hear 3/3, 9 a.m., Sakakawea Room.

SB 2113 - (Judiciary Committee at the request of the Attorney General) - Any individual who operates a motorboat or vessel in this state is deemed to have given consent, and shall consent, to a chemical test, or tests, of the blood, breath or urine for the purpose of determining alcohol concentration or presence of other drugs. Passed senate 46-0. Referred to House Judiciary Committee.

SB 2227 - (Senators Wanzek, Klein, Warner; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Authorizes individuals with valid antlerless deer licenses to take deer on private lands severly impacted by deer from December 1 through March 15, and provides for construction cost-share assistance for deer proof hay yards to protect hay, feed and crops. Declared an emergency. Passed senate 45-1. Referred to HENRC.

SB 2332 - (Senators Miller, Klein, O'Connell; Representatives D. Johnson, S. Meyer, Wrangham) - Regulates hunting on big game preserves, including a person would not be required to possess a hunting license and a manifest would be required for transporting harvested animals. In addition, allows a big game hunting preserve that was in operation before Jan. 1, 2011 to have less than 160 acres, with a minimum of 80 acres. Passed senate 45-1. Referred to HENRC.

SB 2352 - (Senators Oehlke, Cook, Nelson; Representatives Delzer, D. Johnson) - Prohibits a person from hunting through the Internet; hosting a hunt through the Internet; import, export or possess wildlife which has been taken by a hunt through the Internet; or enable another person to hunt through the Internet. "Hunt through the Internet" means to hunt wildlife in real time using Internet services or any remote-controlled device to control actual firearms and to discharge live ammunition allowing a person who is not physically present to take wildlife. Passed senate 43-2. Referred to HENRC.

SCR 4002 - (Legislative Management Natural Resources Committee) - A concurrent resolution urging Congress to return to the riparian landowner land controlled by the Army Corps of Engineers which is not necessary for authorized purposes. Senate adopted. Referred to HENRC.

Failed Bills
HB 1237 - (Representative Kretschmar) - Nonresidents age 55 and older can purchase a nonresident senior citizen small game license for $175 that would allow them to hunt small game and waterfowl statewide for the entire season. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

HB 1239 - (Representative Kretschmar) - An individual whose primary residence is located in the unit for which that individual is applying for a deer gun license is entitled to receive one noncumulative bonus point in the deer gun lottery. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

SB 2224 - (Senators Klein, Bowman, Heckaman; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey) - Establishes a bounty of $100 for each coyote until 2,000 coyotes are taken. Funding comes from the wildlife services line item in the Game and Fish appropriation bill. SNRC recommended do-not-pass 4-3. Failed senate 16-30.

SB 2225 - (Senators Klein, Erbele, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Provides for a $500 nonresident combination small game and waterfowl license that is valid for the entire season, except for the first week. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-not-pass 4-2. Passed senate 24-23. Motion to reconsider passed. Failed senate 17-29.

SB 2235 - (Senators Klein, Andrist, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Establishes a nonresident waterfowl license valid for three four-day periods. Currently the nonresident waterfowl license is valid for 14 consecutive days or two seven-day periods. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-pass 4-2. Failed senate 21-25. Motion to reconsider failed.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

March 7, 2011

Names in parenthesis indicate bill sponsors. To leave messages for legislators dial toll-free 888-635-3447, or 328-3373 in the Bismarck-Mandan area (additional contact information). Bill information can be accessed by clicking on the bill number.

House of Representatives
The House Energy and Natural Resources Committee (HENRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Pioneer Room. Members: Todd Porter, Chairman; Chuck Damschen, Vice Chairman; Dick Anderson, Roger Brabandt, Donald L. Clark, Duane DeKrey, Lyle Hanson, Curt Hofstad, Bob Hunskor, Jim Kasper, George J. Keiser, Scot Kelsh, Curtiss Kreun, Mike Nathe, Marvin E. Nelson.

Senate
The Senate Natural Resources Committee (SNRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Ft. Lincoln Room. Members: Stanley W. Lyson, Chairman; David Hogue, Vice Chairman; Randy Burckhard, Layton Freborg, Mac Schneider, Connie Triplett, Gerald Uglem.

Active Bills/Resolutions
HB 1181 - (Representatives Nathe, Headland; Senators Freborg, Hogue, Schaible, Stenehjem) - Allows youth who turn age 12 before the end of the antelope season to apply for a license. Passed house 94-0. SNRC to hear 3/10, 10:45 a.m.

HB 1188 - (Representatives Porter, DeKrey, Maragos; Senator Dever) - Establishes a minimum fine of $200 for littering on any game refuge, lake, river, public park or recreation area. Passed house 65-27. Senate Judiciary Committee heard 3/2, no action taken.

HB 1209 - (Representative DeKrey) - Defines "firearm" or "weapon" for a person convicted of a felony. In addition, a person convicted of a felony can petition the district court for restoration of the right to possess firearms. Passed house 76-17. Referred to Senate Judiciary Committee.

HB 1380 - (Representative Keiser) - Defines eligible organization for charitable gaming purposes. Passed house 90-1. Referred to Senate Judiciary Committee.

HB 1393 - (Representatives Kilichowski, Porter, Hanson; Senators Lyson, Uglem, Schneider) - Establishes that a crossbow is considered a legal weapon that may be used during the duration of any deer gun season, and the spring and fall turkey seasons. Passed house 75-18. Referred to SNRC.

HB 1407 - (Representatives D. Johnson, Hofstad, Weisz; Senators Taylor, Oehlke) - Effective through July 31, 2013 nonresidents would be allowed to hunt in Richland, Sargent, Benson, Ramsey and Towner counties during the early September Canada goose season without counting against their 14-day waterfowl license. The Game and Fish Department must track the number of resident and nonresident goose hunters and the number of geese taken by county, and report findings to legislative management by Sept. 1, 2012. Passed house 67-26. Referred to SNRC.

HB 1415 - (Representatives S. Meyer, Anderson, DeKrey, Metcalf; Senators Hogue, Lyson) - The Game and Fish director may issue four any-deer licenses annually to the wounded warrior project that are valid from the opening of the youth deer season through the close of the deer season. Passed house 93-0. Referred to SNRC.

HB 1452 - (Representatives Thoreson, Boehning, Koppelman, Schatz; Senator Krebsbach) - Provides landowner immunity for injuries to trespassers. Passed house 63-29. Referred to Senate Judiciary Committee.

HB 1454 - (Representatives Damschen, Weisz) - Allows the use of an artificial light while hunting beaver. Passed house 90-2. Referred to SNRC.

HB 1466 - (Representatives Brandenburg, Kretschmar, Schmidt; Senators Erbele, Klein, Wanzek) - If the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, through federal legislation, returns excess lands around Lake Oahe and Lake Sakakawea, the board of university and school lands may accept the land on behalf of the state of North Dakota. Passed house 93-0. Referred to SNRC.

HCR 3019 - (Representatives Schmidt, Carlson, Hofstad, Porter; Senators Schaible, Stenehjem) - A concurrent resolution urging the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers to immediately cease wrongful denial of access and wrongful requirement of payment for the natural flows of the Missouri River. House adopted. SNRC to hear 3/11, 10:30 a.m.

HCR 3032 - (Representatives Weiler, Weisz, Onstad; Senators Freborg, Lyson, Warner) - A concurrent resolution directing Legislative Management to study the needs of, economic values of, and methods to improve access roadways to recreational, tourist and historical sites in North Dakota. House adopted. Senate Transportation Committee to hear 3/11, 10:45 a.m., Lewis and Clark Room.

SB 2017 - (Appropriations Committee at the request of the Governor) - Appropriates $64,537,742 for the Game and Fish Department for the biennium beginning July 1, 2011, and ending June 30, 2013. In addition, appropriates $200,000 out of the game and fish fund in the current biennium for providing funds to the agriculture commissioner for the payment of wildlife services. Passed senate 46-0. House Government Operations Division to hear 3/15, 8:30 a.m., Medora Room.

SB 2113 - (Judiciary Committee at the request of the Attorney General) - Any individual who operates a motorboat or vessel in this state is deemed to have given consent, and shall consent, to a chemical test, or tests, of the blood, breath or urine for the purpose of determining alcohol concentration or presence of other drugs. Passed senate 46-0. House Judiciary Committee to hear 3/7, 9 a.m.

SB 2227 - (Senators Wanzek, Klein, Warner; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Authorizes individuals with valid antlerless deer licenses to take deer on private lands severly impacted by deer from December 1 through March 15, and provides for construction cost-share assistance for deer proof hay yards to protect hay, feed and crops. Declared an emergency. Passed senate 45-1. HENRC to hear 3/10, 2:30 p.m.

SB 2332 - (Senators Miller, Klein, O'Connell; Representatives D. Johnson, S. Meyer, Wrangham) - Regulates hunting on big game preserves, including a person would not be required to possess a hunting license and a manifest would be required for transporting harvested animals. In addition, allows a big game hunting preserve that was in operation before Jan. 1, 2011 to have less than 160 acres, with a minimum of 80 acres. Passed senate 45-1. HENRC to hear 3/10, 9 a.m.

SB 2352 - (Senators Oehlke, Cook, Nelson; Representatives Delzer, D. Johnson) - Prohibits a person from hunting through the Internet; hosting a hunt through the Internet; import, export or possess wildlife which has been taken by a hunt through the Internet; or enable another person to hunt through the Internet. "Hunt through the Internet" means to hunt wildlife in real time using Internet services or any remote-controlled device to control actual firearms and to discharge live ammunition allowing a person who is not physically present to take wildlife. Passed senate 43-2. HENRC to hear 3/10, 9 a.m.

SCR 4002 - (Legislative Management Natural Resources Committee) - A concurrent resolution urging Congress to return to the riparian landowner land controlled by the Army Corps of Engineers which is not necessary for authorized purposes. Senate adopted. HENRC to hear 3/11, 9 a.m.

Passed Bills/Resolutions
HB 1180 - (Representatives Drovdal, Schatz; Senator Nodland) - Landowner preferential elk licenses will be issued by weighted lottery if the number of applicants exceeds the number of licenses available. Landowner preferential elk licenses are established by Governor's proclamation. Passed house 90-0. Passed senate 47-0.

HB 1288 - (Representatives Kasper, Headland, Mueller; Senators Fischer, Hogue, Olafson) - Removes the sunset clause (July 31, 2011) from the 2009 law that clarifies a booking agent for an outfitter is not required to have a guide or outfitter license. Passed house 92-0. Passed senate 47-0.

Failed Bills
HB 1237 - (Representative Kretschmar) - Nonresidents age 55 and older can purchase a nonresident senior citizen small game license for $175 that would allow them to hunt small game and waterfowl statewide for the entire season. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

HB 1239 - (Representative Kretschmar) - An individual whose primary residence is located in the unit for which that individual is applying for a deer gun license is entitled to receive one noncumulative bonus point in the deer gun lottery. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

SB 2224 - (Senators Klein, Bowman, Heckaman; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey) - Establishes a bounty of $100 for each coyote until 2,000 coyotes are taken. Funding comes from the wildlife services line item in the Game and Fish appropriation bill. SNRC recommended do-not-pass 4-3. Failed senate 16-30.

SB 2225 - (Senators Klein, Erbele, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Provides for a $500 nonresident combination small game and waterfowl license that is valid for the entire season, except for the first week. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-not-pass 4-2. Passed senate 24-23. Motion to reconsider passed. Failed senate 17-29.

SB 2235 - (Senators Klein, Andrist, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Establishes a nonresident waterfowl license valid for three four-day periods. Currently the nonresident waterfowl license is valid for 14 consecutive days or two seven-day periods. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-pass 4-2. Failed senate 21-25. Motion to reconsider failed.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Legislative Update
March 11, 2011

Names in parenthesis indicate bill sponsors. To leave messages for legislators dial toll-free 888-635-3447, or 328-3373 in the Bismarck-Mandan area (additional contact information). Bill information can be accessed by clicking on the bill number.

House of Representatives
The House Energy and Natural Resources Committee (HENRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Pioneer Room. Members: Todd Porter, Chairman; Chuck Damschen, Vice Chairman; Dick Anderson, Roger Brabandt, Donald L. Clark, Duane DeKrey, Lyle Hanson, Curt Hofstad, Bob Hunskor, Jim Kasper, George J. Keiser, Scot Kelsh, Curtiss Kreun, Mike Nathe, Marvin E. Nelson.

Senate
The Senate Natural Resources Committee (SNRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Ft. Lincoln Room. Members: Stanley W. Lyson, Chairman; David Hogue, Vice Chairman; Randy Burckhard, Layton Freborg, Mac Schneider, Connie Triplett, Gerald Uglem.

Active Bills/Resolutions
HB 1181 - (Representatives Nathe, Headland; Senators Freborg, Hogue, Schaible, Stenehjem) - Allows youth who turn age 12 before the end of the antelope season to apply for a license. Passed house 94-0. SNRC recommended do-pass 5-2.

HB 1188 - (Representatives Porter, DeKrey, Maragos; Senator Dever) - Establishes a minimum fine of $200 for littering on any game refuge, lake, river, public park or recreation area. Passed house 65-27. Senate Judiciary Committee amended to reduce the fine to a minimum of $100, recommended do-pass 5-1 as amended. Placed on calendar for floor vote.

HB 1209 - (Representative DeKrey) - Defines "firearm" or "weapon" for a person convicted of a felony. In addition, a person convicted of a felony can petition the district court for restoration of the right to possess firearms. Passed house 76-17. Referred to Senate Judiciary Committee.

HB 1380 - (Representative Keiser) - Defines eligible organization for charitable gaming purposes. Passed house 90-1. Referred to Senate Judiciary Committee.

HB 1393 - (Representatives Kilichowski, Porter, Hanson; Senators Lyson, Uglem, Schneider) - Establishes that a crossbow is considered a legal weapon that may be used during the duration of any deer gun season, and the spring and fall turkey seasons. Passed house 75-18. SNRC to hear 3/17, 9 a.m.

HB 1407 - (Representatives D. Johnson, Hofstad, Weisz; Senators Taylor, Oehlke) - Effective through July 31, 2013 nonresidents would be allowed to hunt in Richland, Sargent, Benson, Ramsey and Towner counties during the early September Canada goose season without counting against their 14-day waterfowl license. The Game and Fish Department must track the number of resident and nonresident goose hunters and the number of geese taken by county, and report findings to legislative management by Sept. 1, 2012. Passed house 67-26. SNRC to hear 3/17, 9:30 a.m.

HB 1415 - (Representatives S. Meyer, Anderson, DeKrey, Metcalf; Senators Hogue, Lyson) - The Game and Fish director may issue four any-deer licenses annually to the wounded warrior project that are valid from the opening of the youth deer season through the close of the deer season. Passed house 93-0. SNRC to hear 3/17, 9:45 a.m.

HB 1452 - (Representatives Thoreson, Boehning, Koppelman, Schatz; Senator Krebsbach) - Provides landowner immunity for injuries to trespassers. Passed house 63-29. Senate Judiciary Committee to hear 3/16, 9 a.m., Fort Lincoln Room.

HB 1454 - (Representatives Damschen, Weisz) - Allows the use of an artificial light while hunting beaver. Passed house 90-2. SNRC to hear 3/17, 10:15 a.m.

HB 1466 - (Representatives Brandenburg, Kretschmar, Schmidt; Senators Erbele, Klein, Wanzek) - If the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, through federal legislation, returns excess lands around Lake Oahe and Lake Sakakawea, the board of university and school lands may accept the land on behalf of the state of North Dakota. Passed house 93-0. SNRC to hear 3/17, 10:30 a.m.

HCR 3019 - (Representatives Schmidt, Carlson, Hofstad, Porter; Senators Schaible, Stenehjem) - A concurrent resolution urging the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers to immediately cease wrongful denial of access and wrongful requirement of payment for the natural flows of the Missouri River. House adopted. SNRC to hear 3/11, 10:30 a.m.

HCR 3032 - (Representatives Weiler, Weisz, Onstad; Senators Freborg, Lyson, Warner) - A concurrent resolution directing Legislative Management to study the needs of, economic values of, and methods to improve access roadways to recreational, tourist and historical sites in North Dakota. House adopted. Senate Transportation Committee to hear 3/11, 10:45 a.m., Lewis and Clark Room.

SB 2017 - (Appropriations Committee at the request of the Governor) - Appropriates $64,537,742 for the Game and Fish Department for the biennium beginning July 1, 2011, and ending June 30, 2013. In addition, appropriates $200,000 out of the game and fish fund in the current biennium for providing funds to the agriculture commissioner for the payment of wildlife services. Passed senate 46-0. House Government Operations Division to hear 3/15, 8:30 a.m., Medora Room.

SB 2113 - (Judiciary Committee at the request of the Attorney General) - Any individual who operates a motorboat or vessel in this state is deemed to have given consent, and shall consent, to a chemical test, or tests, of the blood, breath or urine for the purpose of determining alcohol concentration or presence of other drugs. Passed senate 46-0. House Judiciary Committee made minor amendments, recommended do-pass 13-0 as amended. Placed on calendar for floor vote.

SB 2227 - (Senators Wanzek, Klein, Warner; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Authorizes individuals with valid antlerless deer licenses to take deer on private lands severly impacted by deer from December 1 through March 15, and provides for construction cost-share assistance for deer proof hay yards to protect hay, feed and crops. Declared an emergency. Passed senate 45-1. HENRC heard 3/10, no action taken.

SB 2332 - (Senators Miller, Klein, O'Connell; Representatives D. Johnson, S. Meyer, Wrangham) - Regulates hunting on big game preserves, including a person would not be required to possess a hunting license and a manifest would be required for transporting harvested animals. In addition, allows a big game hunting preserve that was in operation before Jan. 1, 2011 to have less than 160 acres, with a minimum of 80 acres. Passed senate 45-1. HENRC heard 3/10, no action taken.

SB 2352 - (Senators Oehlke, Cook, Nelson; Representatives Delzer, D. Johnson) - Prohibits a person from hunting through the Internet; hosting a hunt through the Internet; import, export or possess wildlife which has been taken by a hunt through the Internet; or enable another person to hunt through the Internet. "Hunt through the Internet" means to hunt wildlife in real time using Internet services or any remote-controlled device to control actual firearms and to discharge live ammunition allowing a person who is not physically present to take wildlife. Passed senate 43-2. HENRC recommended do-pass 11-0. Placed on calendar for floor vote.

SCR 4002 - (Legislative Management Natural Resources Committee) - A concurrent resolution urging Congress to return to the riparian landowner land controlled by the Army Corps of Engineers which is not necessary for authorized purposes. Senate adopted. HENRC to hear 3/11, 9 a.m.

Passed Bills/Resolutions
HB 1180 - (Representatives Drovdal, Schatz; Senator Nodland) - Landowner preferential elk licenses will be issued by weighted lottery if the number of applicants exceeds the number of licenses available. Landowner preferential elk licenses are established by Governor's proclamation. Passed house 90-0. Passed senate 47-0.

HB 1288 - (Representatives Kasper, Headland, Mueller; Senators Fischer, Hogue, Olafson) - Removes the sunset clause (July 31, 2011) from the 2009 law that clarifies a booking agent for an outfitter is not required to have a guide or outfitter license. Passed house 92-0. Passed senate 47-0.

Failed Bills
HB 1237 - (Representative Kretschmar) - Nonresidents age 55 and older can purchase a nonresident senior citizen small game license for $175 that would allow them to hunt small game and waterfowl statewide for the entire season. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

HB 1239 - (Representative Kretschmar) - An individual whose primary residence is located in the unit for which that individual is applying for a deer gun license is entitled to receive one noncumulative bonus point in the deer gun lottery. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

SB 2224 - (Senators Klein, Bowman, Heckaman; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey) - Establishes a bounty of $100 for each coyote until 2,000 coyotes are taken. Funding comes from the wildlife services line item in the Game and Fish appropriation bill. SNRC recommended do-not-pass 4-3. Failed senate 16-30.

SB 2225 - (Senators Klein, Erbele, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Provides for a $500 nonresident combination small game and waterfowl license that is valid for the entire season, except for the first week. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-not-pass 4-2. Passed senate 24-23. Motion to reconsider passed. Failed senate 17-29.

SB 2235 - (Senators Klein, Andrist, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Establishes a nonresident waterfowl license valid for three four-day periods. Currently the nonresident waterfowl license is valid for 14 consecutive days or two seven-day periods. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-pass 4-2. Failed senate 21-25. Motion to reconsider failed.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Legislative Update
March 15, 2011

Names in parenthesis indicate bill sponsors. To leave messages for legislators dial toll-free 888-635-3447, or 328-3373 in the Bismarck-Mandan area (additional contact information). Bill information can be accessed by clicking on the bill number.

House of Representatives
The House Energy and Natural Resources Committee (HENRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Pioneer Room. Members: Todd Porter, Chairman; Chuck Damschen, Vice Chairman; Dick Anderson, Roger Brabandt, Donald L. Clark, Duane DeKrey, Lyle Hanson, Curt Hofstad, Bob Hunskor, Jim Kasper, George J. Keiser, Scot Kelsh, Curtiss Kreun, Mike Nathe, Marvin E. Nelson.

Senate
The Senate Natural Resources Committee (SNRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Ft. Lincoln Room. Members: Stanley W. Lyson, Chairman; David Hogue, Vice Chairman; Randy Burckhard, Layton Freborg, Mac Schneider, Connie Triplett, Gerald Uglem.

Active Bills/Resolutions
HB 1188 - (Representatives Porter, DeKrey, Maragos; Senator Dever) - Establishes a minimum fine of $200 for littering on any game refuge, lake, river, public park or recreation area. Passed house 65-27. Senate Judiciary Committee amended to reduce the fine to a minimum of $100, recommended do-pass 5-1 as amended. Passed senate 44-2.

HB 1209 - (Representative DeKrey) - Defines "firearm" or "weapon" for a person convicted of a felony. In addition, a person convicted of a felony can petition the district court for restoration of the right to possess firearms. Passed house 76-17. Referred to Senate Judiciary Committee.

HB 1380 - (Representative Keiser) - Defines eligible organization for charitable gaming purposes. Passed house 90-1. Referred to Senate Judiciary Committee.

HB 1393 - (Representatives Kilichowski, Porter, Hanson; Senators Lyson, Uglem, Schneider) - Establishes that a crossbow is considered a legal weapon that may be used during the duration of any deer gun season, and the spring and fall turkey seasons. Passed house 75-18. SNRC to hear 3/17, 9 a.m.

HB 1407 - (Representatives D. Johnson, Hofstad, Weisz; Senators Taylor, Oehlke) - Effective through July 31, 2013 nonresidents would be allowed to hunt in Richland, Sargent, Benson, Ramsey and Towner counties during the early September Canada goose season without counting against their 14-day waterfowl license. The Game and Fish Department must track the number of resident and nonresident goose hunters and the number of geese taken by county, and report findings to legislative management by Sept. 1, 2012. Passed house 67-26. SNRC to hear 3/17, 9:30 a.m.

HB 1415 - (Representatives S. Meyer, Anderson, DeKrey, Metcalf; Senators Hogue, Lyson) - The Game and Fish director may issue four any-deer licenses annually to the wounded warrior project that are valid from the opening of the youth deer season through the close of the deer season. Passed house 93-0. SNRC to hear 3/17, 9:45 a.m.

HB 1452 - (Representatives Thoreson, Boehning, Koppelman, Schatz; Senator Krebsbach) - Provides landowner immunity for injuries to trespassers. Passed house 63-29. Senate Judiciary Committee to hear 3/16, 9 a.m., Fort Lincoln Room.

HB 1454 - (Representatives Damschen, Weisz) - Allows the use of an artificial light while hunting beaver. Passed house 90-2. SNRC to hear 3/17, 10:15 a.m.

HB 1466 - (Representatives Brandenburg, Kretschmar, Schmidt; Senators Erbele, Klein, Wanzek) - If the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, through federal legislation, returns excess lands around Lake Oahe and Lake Sakakawea, the board of university and school lands may accept the land on behalf of the state of North Dakota. Passed house 93-0. SNRC to hear 3/17, 10:30 a.m.

HCR 3019 - (Representatives Schmidt, Carlson, Hofstad, Porter; Senators Schaible, Stenehjem) - A concurrent resolution urging the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers to immediately cease wrongful denial of access and wrongful requirement of payment for the natural flows of the Missouri River. House adopted. SNRC heard 3/11, no action taken.

HCR 3032 - (Representatives Weiler, Weisz, Onstad; Senators Freborg, Lyson, Warner) - A concurrent resolution directing Legislative Management to study the needs of, economic values of, and methods to improve access roadways to recreational, tourist and historical sites in North Dakota. House adopted. Senate Transportation Committee recommended unanimously do-pass.

SB 2017 - (Appropriations Committee at the request of the Governor) - Appropriates $64,537,742 for the Game and Fish Department for the biennium beginning July 1, 2011, and ending June 30, 2013. In addition, appropriates $200,000 out of the game and fish fund in the current biennium for providing funds to the agriculture commissioner for the payment of wildlife services. Passed senate 46-0. House Government Operations Division heard 3/15, no action taken.

SB 2113 - (Judiciary Committee at the request of the Attorney General) - Any individual who operates a motorboat or vessel in this state is deemed to have given consent, and shall consent, to a chemical test, or tests, of the blood, breath or urine for the purpose of determining alcohol concentration or presence of other drugs. Passed senate 46-0. House Judiciary Committee made minor amendments, recommended do-pass 13-0 as amended. Passed house 92-0.

SB 2227 - (Senators Wanzek, Klein, Warner; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Authorizes individuals with valid antlerless deer licenses to take deer on private lands severly impacted by deer from December 1 through March 15, and provides for construction cost-share assistance for deer proof hay yards to protect hay, feed and crops. Declared an emergency. Passed senate 45-1. HENRC heard 3/10, no action taken.

SB 2332 - (Senators Miller, Klein, O'Connell; Representatives D. Johnson, S. Meyer, Wrangham) - Regulates hunting on big game preserves, including a person would not be required to possess a hunting license and a manifest would be required for transporting harvested animals. In addition, allows a big game hunting preserve that was in operation before Jan. 1, 2011 to have less than 160 acres, with a minimum of 80 acres. Passed senate 45-1. HENRC heard 3/10, no action taken.

SCR 4002 - (Legislative Management Natural Resources Committee) - A concurrent resolution urging Congress to return to the riparian landowner land controlled by the Army Corps of Engineers which is not necessary for authorized purposes. Senate adopted. HENRC heard 3/11, no action taken.

Passed Bills/Resolutions
HB 1180 - (Representatives Drovdal, Schatz; Senator Nodland) - Landowner preferential elk licenses will be issued by weighted lottery if the number of applicants exceeds the number of licenses available. Landowner preferential elk licenses are established by Governor's proclamation. Passed house 90-0. Passed senate 47-0.

HB 1181 - (Representatives Nathe, Headland; Senators Freborg, Hogue, Schaible, Stenehjem) - Lowers the minimum age to hunt antelope from 14 to 12. Passed house 94-0. Passed senate 24-22.

HB 1288 - (Representatives Kasper, Headland, Mueller; Senators Fischer, Hogue, Olafson) - Removes the sunset clause (July 31, 2011) from the 2009 law that clarifies a booking agent for an outfitter is not required to have a guide or outfitter license. Passed house 92-0. Passed senate 47-0.

SB 2352 - (Senators Oehlke, Cook, Nelson; Representatives Delzer, D. Johnson) - Prohibits a person from hunting through the Internet; hosting a hunt through the Internet; import, export or possess wildlife which has been taken by a hunt through the Internet; or enable another person to hunt through the Internet. "Hunt through the Internet" means to hunt wildlife in real time using Internet services or any remote-controlled device to control actual firearms and to discharge live ammunition allowing a person who is not physically present to take wildlife. Passed senate 43-2. Passed house 90-2.

Failed Bills
HB 1237 - (Representative Kretschmar) - Nonresidents age 55 and older can purchase a nonresident senior citizen small game license for $175 that would allow them to hunt small game and waterfowl statewide for the entire season. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

HB 1239 - (Representative Kretschmar) - An individual whose primary residence is located in the unit for which that individual is applying for a deer gun license is entitled to receive one noncumulative bonus point in the deer gun lottery. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

SB 2224 - (Senators Klein, Bowman, Heckaman; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey) - Establishes a bounty of $100 for each coyote until 2,000 coyotes are taken. Funding comes from the wildlife services line item in the Game and Fish appropriation bill. SNRC recommended do-not-pass 4-3. Failed senate 16-30.

SB 2225 - (Senators Klein, Erbele, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Provides for a $500 nonresident combination small game and waterfowl license that is valid for the entire season, except for the first week. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-not-pass 4-2. Passed senate 24-23. Motion to reconsider passed. Failed senate 17-29.

SB 2235 - (Senators Klein, Andrist, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Establishes a nonresident waterfowl license valid for three four-day periods. Currently the nonresident waterfowl license is valid for 14 consecutive days or two seven-day periods. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-pass 4-2. Failed senate 21-25. Motion to reconsider failed.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Legislative Update
March 21, 2011

Names in parenthesis indicate bill sponsors. To leave messages for legislators dial toll-free 888-635-3447, or 328-3373 in the Bismarck-Mandan area (additional contact information). Bill information can be accessed by clicking on the bill number.

House of Representatives
The House Energy and Natural Resources Committee (HENRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Pioneer Room. Members: Todd Porter, Chairman; Chuck Damschen, Vice Chairman; Dick Anderson, Roger Brabandt, Donald L. Clark, Duane DeKrey, Lyle Hanson, Curt Hofstad, Bob Hunskor, Jim Kasper, George J. Keiser, Scot Kelsh, Curtiss Kreun, Mike Nathe, Marvin E. Nelson.

Senate
The Senate Natural Resources Committee (SNRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Ft. Lincoln Room. Members: Stanley W. Lyson, Chairman; David Hogue, Vice Chairman; Randy Burckhard, Layton Freborg, Mac Schneider, Connie Triplett, Gerald Uglem.

Active Bills/Resolutions
HB 1188 - (Representatives Porter, DeKrey, Maragos; Senator Dever) - Establishes a minimum fine of $200 for littering on any game refuge, lake, river, public park or recreation area. Passed house 65-27. Senate Judiciary Committee amended to reduce the fine to a minimum of $100, recommended do-pass 5-1 as amended. Passed senate 44-2.

HB 1209 - (Representative DeKrey) - Defines "firearm" or "weapon" for a person convicted of a felony. In addition, a person convicted of a felony can petition the district court for restoration of the right to possess firearms. Passed house 76-17. Senate Judiciary Committee to hear 3/21, 9 a.m., Fort Lincoln Room.

HB 1380 - (Representative Keiser) - Defines eligible organization for charitable gaming purposes. Passed house 90-1. Senate Judiciary Committee to hear 3/23, 10:45 a.m., Fort Lincoln Room.

HB 1393 - (Representatives Kilichowski, Porter, Hanson; Senators Lyson, Uglem, Schneider) - Establishes that a crossbow is considered a legal weapon that may be used during the duration of any deer gun season, and the spring and fall turkey seasons. Passed house 75-18. SNRC amended to eliminate crossbows as a legal weapon during the spring and fall turkey seasons, recommended do-pass 6-0 as amended. Placed on calendar for floor vote.

HB 1407 - (Representatives D. Johnson, Hofstad, Weisz; Senators Taylor, Oehlke) - Effective through July 31, 2013 nonresidents would be allowed to hunt in Richland, Sargent, Benson, Ramsey and Towner counties during the early September Canada goose season without counting against their 14-day waterfowl license. The Game and Fish Department must track the number of resident and nonresident goose hunters and the number of geese taken by county, and report findings to legislative management by Sept. 1, 2012. Passed house 67-26. SNRC heard 3/17, no action taken.

HB 1452 - (Representatives Thoreson, Boehning, Koppelman, Schatz; Senator Krebsbach) - Provides landowner immunity for injuries to trespassers. Passed house 63-29. Senate Judiciary Committee heard 3/16, no action taken.

HB 1454 - (Representatives Damschen, Weisz) - Allows the use of an artificial light while hunting beaver. Passed house 90-2. SNRC heard 3/17, no action taken.

HB 1466 - (Representatives Brandenburg, Kretschmar, Schmidt; Senators Erbele, Klein, Wanzek) - If the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, through federal legislation, returns excess lands around Lake Oahe and Lake Sakakawea, the board of university and school lands may accept the land on behalf of the state of North Dakota. Passed house 93-0. SNRC heard 3/17, no action taken.

HCR 3019 - (Representatives Schmidt, Carlson, Hofstad, Porter; Senators Schaible, Stenehjem) - A concurrent resolution urging the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers to immediately cease wrongful denial of access and wrongful requirement of payment for the natural flows of the Missouri River. House adopted. SNRC heard 3/11, no action taken.

SB 2017 - (Appropriations Committee at the request of the Governor) - Appropriates $64,537,742 for the Game and Fish Department for the biennium beginning July 1, 2011, and ending June 30, 2013. In addition, appropriates $200,000 out of the game and fish fund in the current biennium for providing funds to the agriculture commissioner for the payment of wildlife services. Passed senate 46-0. House Government Operations Division heard 3/15, no action taken.

SB 2113 - (Judiciary Committee at the request of the Attorney General) - Any individual who operates a motorboat or vessel in this state is deemed to have given consent, and shall consent, to a chemical test, or tests, of the blood, breath or urine for the purpose of determining alcohol concentration or presence of other drugs. Passed senate 46-0. House Judiciary Committee made minor amendments, recommended do-pass 13-0 as amended. Passed house 92-0.

SB 2227 - (Senators Wanzek, Klein, Warner; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Authorizes individuals with valid antlerless deer licenses to take deer on private lands severly impacted by deer from December 1 through March 15, and provides for construction cost-share assistance for deer proof hay yards to protect hay, feed and crops. Declared an emergency. Passed senate 45-1. HENRC heard 3/10, no action taken.

SCR 4002 - (Legislative Management Natural Resources Committee) - A concurrent resolution urging Congress to return to the riparian landowner land controlled by the Army Corps of Engineers which is not necessary for authorized purposes. Senate adopted. HENRC amended to return land to the state of North Dakota instead of the riparian landowner, recommended do-pass 15-0 as amended. Placed on calendar for floor vote.

Passed Bills/Resolutions
HB 1180 - (Representatives Drovdal, Schatz; Senator Nodland) - Landowner preferential elk licenses will be issued by weighted lottery if the number of applicants exceeds the number of licenses available. Landowner preferential elk licenses are established by Governor's proclamation. Passed house 90-0. Passed senate 47-0.

HB 1181 - (Representatives Nathe, Headland; Senators Freborg, Hogue, Schaible, Stenehjem) - Lowers the minimum age to hunt antelope from 14 to 12. Passed house 94-0. Passed senate 24-22.

HB 1288 - (Representatives Kasper, Headland, Mueller; Senators Fischer, Hogue, Olafson) - Removes the sunset clause (July 31, 2011) from the 2009 law that clarifies a booking agent for an outfitter is not required to have a guide or outfitter license. Passed house 92-0. Passed senate 47-0.

HB 1415 - (Representatives S. Meyer, Anderson, DeKrey, Metcalf; Senators Hogue, Lyson) - The Game and Fish director may issue four any-deer licenses annually to the wounded warrior project that are valid from the opening of the youth deer season through the close of the deer season. Passed house 93-0. Passed senate 47-0.

SB 2352 - (Senators Oehlke, Cook, Nelson; Representatives Delzer, D. Johnson) - Prohibits a person from hunting through the Internet; hosting a hunt through the Internet; import, export or possess wildlife which has been taken by a hunt through the Internet; or enable another person to hunt through the Internet. "Hunt through the Internet" means to hunt wildlife in real time using Internet services or any remote-controlled device to control actual firearms and to discharge live ammunition allowing a person who is not physically present to take wildlife. Passed senate 43-2. Passed house 90-2.

HCR 3032 - (Representatives Weiler, Weisz, Onstad; Senators Freborg, Lyson, Warner) - A concurrent resolution directing Legislative Management to study the needs of, economic values of, and methods to improve access roadways to recreational, tourist and historical sites in North Dakota. House adopted. Senate adopted.

Failed Bills
HB 1237 - (Representative Kretschmar) - Nonresidents age 55 and older can purchase a nonresident senior citizen small game license for $175 that would allow them to hunt small game and waterfowl statewide for the entire season. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

HB 1239 - (Representative Kretschmar) - An individual whose primary residence is located in the unit for which that individual is applying for a deer gun license is entitled to receive one noncumulative bonus point in the deer gun lottery. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

SB 2224 - (Senators Klein, Bowman, Heckaman; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey) - Establishes a bounty of $100 for each coyote until 2,000 coyotes are taken. Funding comes from the wildlife services line item in the Game and Fish appropriation bill. SNRC recommended do-not-pass 4-3. Failed senate 16-30.

SB 2225 - (Senators Klein, Erbele, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Provides for a $500 nonresident combination small game and waterfowl license that is valid for the entire season, except for the first week. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-not-pass 4-2. Passed senate 24-23. Motion to reconsider passed. Failed senate 17-29.

SB 2235 - (Senators Klein, Andrist, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Establishes a nonresident waterfowl license valid for three four-day periods. Currently the nonresident waterfowl license is valid for 14 consecutive days or two seven-day periods. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-pass 4-2. Failed senate 21-25. Motion to reconsider failed.

SB 2332 - (Senators Miller, Klein, O'Connell; Representatives D. Johnson, S. Meyer, Wrangham) - Regulates hunting on big game preserves, including a person would not be required to possess a hunting license and a manifest would be required for transporting harvested animals. In addition, allows a big game hunting preserve that was in operation before Jan. 1, 2011 to have less than 160 acres, with a minimum of 80 acres. Passed senate 45-1. Failed house 33-59.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Legislative Update
March 28, 2011

Names in parenthesis indicate bill sponsors. To leave messages for legislators dial toll-free 888-635-3447, or 328-3373 in the Bismarck-Mandan area (additional contact information). Bill information can be accessed by clicking on the bill number.

House of Representatives
The House Energy and Natural Resources Committee (HENRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Pioneer Room. Members: Todd Porter, Chairman; Chuck Damschen, Vice Chairman; Dick Anderson, Roger Brabandt, Donald L. Clark, Duane DeKrey, Lyle Hanson, Curt Hofstad, Bob Hunskor, Jim Kasper, George J. Keiser, Scot Kelsh, Curtiss Kreun, Mike Nathe, Marvin E. Nelson.

Senate
The Senate Natural Resources Committee (SNRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Ft. Lincoln Room. Members: Stanley W. Lyson, Chairman; David Hogue, Vice Chairman; Randy Burckhard, Layton Freborg, Mac Schneider, Connie Triplett, Gerald Uglem.

Active Bills/Resolutions
HB 1188 - (Representatives Porter, DeKrey, Maragos; Senator Dever) - Establishes a minimum fine of $200 for littering on any game refuge, lake, river, public park or recreation area. Passed house 65-27. Senate Judiciary Committee amended to reduce the fine to a minimum of $100. Passed senate 44-2. Sent back to house for consideration.

HB 1209 - (Representative DeKrey) - Defines "firearm" or "weapon" for a person convicted of a felony. In addition, a person convicted of a felony can petition the district court for restoration of the right to possess firearms. Passed house 76-17. Senate Judiciary Committee heard 3/21, no action taken.

HB 1393 - (Representatives Kilichowski, Porter, Hanson; Senators Lyson, Uglem, Schneider) - Establishes that a crossbow is considered a legal weapon that may be used during the duration of any deer gun season, and the spring and fall turkey seasons. Passed house 75-18. SNRC amended to eliminate crossbows as a legal weapon during the spring and fall turkey seasons. Passed senate 46-1. Sent back to house for consideration.

HB 1452 - (Representatives Thoreson, Boehning, Koppelman, Schatz; Senator Krebsbach) - Provides landowner immunity for injuries to trespassers. Passed house 63-29. Senate Judiciary Committee heard 3/16, no action taken.

SB 2017 - (Appropriations Committee at the request of the Governor) - Appropriates $64,537,742 for the Game and Fish Department for the biennium beginning July 1, 2011, and ending June 30, 2013. In addition, appropriates $200,000 out of the game and fish fund in the current biennium for providing funds to the agriculture commissioner for the payment of wildlife services. Passed senate 46-0. House Government Operations Division heard 3/15, no action taken.

SB 2113 - (Judiciary Committee at the request of the Attorney General) - Any individual who operates a motorboat or vessel in this state is deemed to have given consent, and shall consent, to a chemical test, or tests, of the blood, breath or urine for the purpose of determining alcohol concentration or presence of other drugs. Passed senate 46-0. House Judiciary Committee made minor amendments. Passed house 92-0. Sent back to senate for consideration.

SB 2227 - (Senators Wanzek, Klein, Warner; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Authorizes individuals with valid antlerless deer licenses to take deer on private lands severely impacted by deer from December 1 through March 15, and provides for construction cost-share assistance for deer proof hay yards to protect hay, feed and crops. Declared an emergency. Passed senate 45-1. HENRC made several amendments, including antlerless deer licenses would be valid from December 1 through January 15; instituting an agricultural mediation service; having a line item of $1 million per biennium in the Game and Fish budget for feeding wildlife on lands impacted by big game depredation; and $100,000 each biennium used for food plots on private property for the purpose of providing winter feed. Recommended do-pass 14-0 as amended.

SCR 4002 - (Legislative Management Natural Resources Committee) - A concurrent resolution urging Congress to return to the riparian landowner land controlled by the Army Corps of Engineers which is not necessary for authorized purposes. Senate adopted. HENRC amended to return land to the state of North Dakota instead of the riparian landowner. House adopted. Sent back to senate for consideration.

Passed Bills/Resolutions
HB 1180 - (Representatives Drovdal, Schatz; Senator Nodland) - Landowner preferential elk licenses will be issued by weighted lottery if the number of applicants exceeds the number of licenses available. Landowner preferential elk licenses are established by Governor's proclamation. Passed house 90-0. Passed senate 47-0.

HB 1181 - (Representatives Nathe, Headland; Senators Freborg, Hogue, Schaible, Stenehjem) - Lowers the minimum age to hunt antelope from 14 to 12. Passed house 94-0. Passed senate 24-22.

HB 1288 - (Representatives Kasper, Headland, Mueller; Senators Fischer, Hogue, Olafson) - Removes the sunset clause (July 31, 2011) from the 2009 law that clarifies a booking agent for an outfitter is not required to have a guide or outfitter license. Passed house 92-0. Passed senate 47-0.

HB 1380 - (Representative Keiser) - Defines eligible organization for charitable gaming purposes. Passed house 90-1. Passed senate 33-13.

HB 1407 - (Representatives D. Johnson, Hofstad, Weisz; Senators Taylor, Oehlke) - Effective through July 31, 2013 nonresidents would be allowed to hunt in Richland, Sargent, Benson, Ramsey and Towner counties during the early September Canada goose season without counting against their 14-day waterfowl license. The Game and Fish Department must track the number of resident and nonresident goose hunters and the number of geese taken by county, and report findings to legislative management by Sept. 1, 2012. Passed house 67-26. Passed senate 28-18.

HB 1415 - (Representatives S. Meyer, Anderson, DeKrey, Metcalf; Senators Hogue, Lyson) - The Game and Fish director may issue four any-deer licenses annually to the wounded warrior project that are valid from the opening of the youth deer season through the close of the deer season. Passed house 93-0. Passed senate 47-0.

HB 1454 - (Representatives Damschen, Weisz) - Allows the use of an artificial light while hunting beaver. Passed house 90-2. Passed senate 37-8.

SB 2352 - (Senators Oehlke, Cook, Nelson; Representatives Delzer, D. Johnson) - Prohibits a person from hunting through the Internet; hosting a hunt through the Internet; import, export or possess wildlife which has been taken by a hunt through the Internet; or enable another person to hunt through the Internet. "Hunt through the Internet" means to hunt wildlife in real time using Internet services or any remote-controlled device to control actual firearms and to discharge live ammunition allowing a person who is not physically present to take wildlife. Passed senate 43-2. Passed house 90-2.

HCR 3019 - (Representatives Schmidt, Carlson, Hofstad, Porter; Senators Schaible, Stenehjem) - A concurrent resolution urging the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers to immediately cease wrongful denial of access and wrongful requirement of payment for the natural flows of the Missouri River. House adopted. Senate adopted.

HCR 3032 - (Representatives Weiler, Weisz, Onstad; Senators Freborg, Lyson, Warner) - A concurrent resolution directing Legislative Management to study the needs of, economic values of, and methods to improve access roadways to recreational, tourist and historical sites in North Dakota. House adopted. Senate adopted.

Failed Bills
HB 1237 - (Representative Kretschmar) - Nonresidents age 55 and older can purchase a nonresident senior citizen small game license for $175 that would allow them to hunt small game and waterfowl statewide for the entire season. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

HB 1239 - (Representative Kretschmar) - An individual whose primary residence is located in the unit for which that individual is applying for a deer gun license is entitled to receive one noncumulative bonus point in the deer gun lottery. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

HB 1466 - (Representatives Brandenburg, Kretschmar, Schmidt; Senators Erbele, Klein, Wanzek) - If the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, through federal legislation, returns excess lands around Lake Oahe and Lake Sakakawea, the board of university and school lands may accept the land on behalf of the state of North Dakota. Passed house 93-0. Failed senate 2-44.

SB 2224 - (Senators Klein, Bowman, Heckaman; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey) - Establishes a bounty of $100 for each coyote until 2,000 coyotes are taken. Funding comes from the wildlife services line item in the Game and Fish appropriation bill. SNRC recommended do-not-pass 4-3. Failed senate 16-30.

SB 2225 - (Senators Klein, Erbele, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Provides for a $500 nonresident combination small game and waterfowl license that is valid for the entire season, except for the first week. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-not-pass 4-2. Passed senate 24-23. Motion to reconsider passed. Failed senate 17-29.

SB 2235 - (Senators Klein, Andrist, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Establishes a nonresident waterfowl license valid for three four-day periods. Currently the nonresident waterfowl license is valid for 14 consecutive days or two seven-day periods. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-pass 4-2. Failed senate 21-25. Motion to reconsider failed.

SB 2332 - (Senators Miller, Klein, O'Connell; Representatives D. Johnson, S. Meyer, Wrangham) - Regulates hunting on big game preserves, including a person would not be required to possess a hunting license and a manifest would be required for transporting harvested animals. In addition, allows a big game hunting preserve that was in operation before Jan. 1, 2011 to have less than 160 acres, with a minimum of 80 acres. Passed senate 45-1. Failed house 33-59.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Legislative Update
April 12, 2011

Names in parenthesis indicate bill sponsors. To leave messages for legislators dial toll-free 888-635-3447, or 328-3373 in the Bismarck-Mandan area (additional contact information). Bill information can be accessed by clicking on the bill number.

House of Representatives
The House Energy and Natural Resources Committee (HENRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Pioneer Room. Members: Todd Porter, Chairman; Chuck Damschen, Vice Chairman; Dick Anderson, Roger Brabandt, Donald L. Clark, Duane DeKrey, Lyle Hanson, Curt Hofstad, Bob Hunskor, Jim Kasper, George J. Keiser, Scot Kelsh, Curtiss Kreun, Mike Nathe, Marvin E. Nelson.

Senate
The Senate Natural Resources Committee (SNRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Ft. Lincoln Room. Members: Stanley W. Lyson, Chairman; David Hogue, Vice Chairman; Randy Burckhard, Layton Freborg, Mac Schneider, Connie Triplett, Gerald Uglem.

Active Bills/Resolutions
SB 2017 - (Appropriations Committee at the request of the Governor) - Appropriates $64,537,742 for the Game and Fish Department for the biennium beginning July 1, 2011, and ending June 30, 2013. In addition, appropriates $200,000 out of the game and fish fund in the current biennium for providing funds to the agriculture commissioner for the payment of wildlife services. Passed senate 46-0. House appropriations made several amendments, including increasing funding for land purchases by $700,000, restoring $300,000 for Graham's Island project, increasing private land habitat program by $850,000 and declared this an emergency, and reduced funding to wildlife services by $468,800. Passed house 89-5 as amended. Senate refused to concur. Conference committee appointed.

SB 2227 - (Senators Wanzek, Klein, Warner; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Authorizes individuals with valid antlerless deer licenses to take deer on private lands severely impacted by deer from December 1 through March 15, and provides for construction cost-share assistance for deer proof hay yards to protect hay, feed and crops. Declared an emergency. Passed senate 45-1. HENRC made several amendments, including working with livestock producers experiencing chronic deer depredation problems to develop site-specific deer depredation management plans; antlerless deer licenses would be valid on private lands impacted by deer from December 1 through January 15; instituting an agricultural mediation service; making available $1 million per biennium in the Game and Fish budget for feeding wildlife on lands impacted by big game depredation; and $100,000 each biennium used for food plots on private property for the purpose of providing winter feed. Passed house 94-0 as amended. Senate refused to concur. Conference committee appointed.

SCR 4002 - (Legislative Management Natural Resources Committee) - A concurrent resolution urging Congress to return to the riparian landowner land controlled by the Army Corps of Engineers which is not necessary for authorized purposes. Senate adopted. HENRC amended to return land to the state of North Dakota instead of the riparian landowner. House adopted. Senate refused to concur. Conference committee appointed.

Passed Bills/Resolutions
HB 1180 - (Representatives Drovdal, Schatz; Senator Nodland) - Landowner preferential elk licenses, established by governor's proclamation, will be issued by weighted lottery if the number of applicants exceeds the number of licenses available. Passed house 90-0. Passed senate 47-0. Signed by governor.

HB 1181 - (Representatives Nathe, Headland; Senators Freborg, Hogue, Schaible, Stenehjem) - Lowers the minimum age to hunt antelope from 14 to 12. Passed house 94-0. Passed senate 24-22. Signed by governor.

HB 1188 - (Representatives Porter, DeKrey, Maragos; Senator Dever) - Establishes a minimum fine of $100 for littering on any game refuge, lake, river, public park or recreation area. Passed house 74-19. Passed senate 44-2.

HB 1209 - (Representative DeKrey) - A person convicted of a felony can petition the district court for restoration of the right to possess firearms. Passed house 76-17. Passed senate 45-0.

HB 1288 - (Representatives Kasper, Headland, Mueller; Senators Fischer, Hogue, Olafson) - Removes the sunset clause (July 31, 2011) from the 2009 law that clarifies a booking agent for an outfitter is not required to have a guide or outfitter license. Passed house 92-0. Passed senate 47-0. Signed by governor.

HB 1380 - (Representative Keiser) - Defines eligible organization for charitable gaming purposes. Passed house 90-1. Passed senate 33-13. Signed by governor.

HB 1393 - (Representatives Kilichowski, Porter, Hanson; Senators Lyson, Uglem, Schneider) - Establishes that a crossbow is considered a legal weapon that may be used during the deer gun season. Passed house 80-12. Passed senate 46-1.

HB 1407 - (Representatives D. Johnson, Hofstad, Weisz; Senators Taylor, Oehlke) - Effective through July 31, 2013 nonresidents are allowed to hunt in Richland, Sargent, Benson, Ramsey and Towner counties during the early September Canada goose season without counting against their 14-day waterfowl license. The Game and Fish Department will track the number of resident and nonresident goose hunters and the number of geese taken by county, and report findings to legislative management by Sept. 1, 2012. Passed house 67-26. Passed senate 28-18. Signed by governor.

HB 1415 - (Representatives S. Meyer, Anderson, DeKrey, Metcalf; Senators Hogue, Lyson) - The Game and Fish director may issue four any-deer licenses annually to the wounded warrior project that are valid from the opening of the youth deer season through the close of the deer season. Passed house 93-0. Passed senate 47-0.

HB 1452 - (Representatives Thoreson, Boehning, Koppelman, Schatz; Senator Krebsbach) - Provides landowner immunity for injuries to trespassers. Passed house 85-5. Passed senate 47-0.

HB 1454 - (Representatives Damschen, Weisz) - Allows the use of an artificial light while hunting beaver. Passed house 90-2. Passed senate 37-8. Signed by governor.

SB 2113 - (Judiciary Committee at the request of the Attorney General) - Any individual who operates a motorboat or vessel in this state is deemed to have given consent, and shall consent, to a chemical test, or tests, of the blood, breath or urine for the purpose of determining alcohol concentration or presence of other drugs. Passed senate 47-0. Passed house 92-0.

SB 2352 - (Senators Oehlke, Cook, Nelson; Representatives Delzer, D. Johnson) - Prohibits a person from hunting through the Internet; hosting a hunt through the Internet; import, export or possess wildlife which has been taken by a hunt through the Internet; or enable another person to hunt through the Internet. "Hunt through the Internet" means to hunt wildlife in real time using Internet services or any remote-controlled device to control actual firearms and to discharge live ammunition allowing a person who is not physically present to take wildlife. Passed senate 43-2. Passed house 90-2.

HCR 3019 - (Representatives Schmidt, Carlson, Hofstad, Porter; Senators Schaible, Stenehjem) - A concurrent resolution urging the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers to immediately cease wrongful denial of access and wrongful requirement of payment for the natural flows of the Missouri River. House adopted. Senate adopted.

HCR 3032 - (Representatives Weiler, Weisz, Onstad; Senators Freborg, Lyson, Warner) - A concurrent resolution directing Legislative Management to study the needs of, economic values of, and methods to improve access roadways to recreational, tourist and historical sites in North Dakota. House adopted. Senate adopted.

Failed Bills
HB 1237 - (Representative Kretschmar) - Nonresidents age 55 and older can purchase a nonresident senior citizen small game license for $175 that would allow them to hunt small game and waterfowl statewide for the entire season. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

HB 1239 - (Representative Kretschmar) - An individual whose primary residence is located in the unit for which that individual is applying for a deer gun license is entitled to receive one noncumulative bonus point in the deer gun lottery. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

HB 1466 - (Representatives Brandenburg, Kretschmar, Schmidt; Senators Erbele, Klein, Wanzek) - If the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, through federal legislation, returns excess lands around Lake Oahe and Lake Sakakawea, the board of university and school lands may accept the land on behalf of the state of North Dakota. Passed house 93-0. Failed senate 2-44.

SB 2224 - (Senators Klein, Bowman, Heckaman; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey) - Establishes a bounty of $100 for each coyote until 2,000 coyotes are taken. Funding comes from the wildlife services line item in the Game and Fish appropriation bill. SNRC recommended do-not-pass 4-3. Failed senate 16-30.

SB 2225 - (Senators Klein, Erbele, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Provides for a $500 nonresident combination small game and waterfowl license that is valid for the entire season, except for the first week. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-not-pass 4-2. Passed senate 24-23. Motion to reconsider passed. Failed senate 17-29.

SB 2235 - (Senators Klein, Andrist, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Establishes a nonresident waterfowl license valid for three four-day periods. Currently the nonresident waterfowl license is valid for 14 consecutive days or two seven-day periods. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-pass 4-2. Failed senate 21-25. Motion to reconsider failed.

SB 2332 - (Senators Miller, Klein, O'Connell; Representatives D. Johnson, S. Meyer, Wrangham) - Regulates hunting on big game preserves, including a person would not be required to possess a hunting license and a manifest would be required for transporting harvested animals. In addition, allows a big game hunting preserve that was in operation before Jan. 1, 2011 to have less than 160 acres, with a minimum of 80 acres. Passed senate 45-1. Failed house 33-59.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

2017-NDGF budget-still in gridlock.

Legislative Update
April 20, 2011

Names in parenthesis indicate bill sponsors. To leave messages for legislators dial toll-free 888-635-3447, or 328-3373 in the Bismarck-Mandan area (additional contact information). Bill information can be accessed by clicking on the bill number.

House of Representatives
The House Energy and Natural Resources Committee (HENRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Pioneer Room. Members: Todd Porter, Chairman; Chuck Damschen, Vice Chairman; Dick Anderson, Roger Brabandt, Donald L. Clark, Duane DeKrey, Lyle Hanson, Curt Hofstad, Bob Hunskor, Jim Kasper, George J. Keiser, Scot Kelsh, Curtiss Kreun, Mike Nathe, Marvin E. Nelson.

Senate
The Senate Natural Resources Committee (SNRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Ft. Lincoln Room. Members: Stanley W. Lyson, Chairman; David Hogue, Vice Chairman; Randy Burckhard, Layton Freborg, Mac Schneider, Connie Triplett, Gerald Uglem.

Active Bills/Resolutions
SB 2017 - (Appropriations Committee at the request of the Governor) - Appropriates $64,537,742 for the Game and Fish Department for the biennium beginning July 1, 2011, and ending June 30, 2013. In addition, appropriates $200,000 out of the game and fish fund in the current biennium for providing funds to the agriculture commissioner for the payment of wildlife services. Passed senate 46-0. House appropriations made several amendments, including increasing funding for land purchases by $700,000, restoring $300,000 for Graham's Island project, increasing private land habitat program by $850,000 and declared this an emergency, and reduced funding to wildlife services by $468,800. Passed house 89-5 as amended. Senate refused to concur. Conference committee appointed.

Passed Bills/Resolutions
HB 1180 - (Representatives Drovdal, Schatz; Senator Nodland) - Landowner preferential elk licenses, established by governor's proclamation, will be issued by weighted lottery if the number of applicants exceeds the number of licenses available. Passed house 90-0. Passed senate 47-0. Signed by governor.

HB 1181 - (Representatives Nathe, Headland; Senators Freborg, Hogue, Schaible, Stenehjem) - Lowers the minimum age to hunt antelope from 14 to 12. Passed house 94-0. Passed senate 24-22. Signed by governor.

HB 1188 - (Representatives Porter, DeKrey, Maragos; Senator Dever) - Establishes a minimum fine of $100 for littering on any game refuge, lake, river, public park or recreation area. Passed house 74-19. Passed senate 44-2.

HB 1209 - (Representative DeKrey) - A person convicted of a felony can petition the district court for restoration of the right to possess firearms. Passed house 76-17. Passed senate 45-0.

HB 1288 - (Representatives Kasper, Headland, Mueller; Senators Fischer, Hogue, Olafson) - Removes the sunset clause (July 31, 2011) from the 2009 law that clarifies a booking agent for an outfitter is not required to have a guide or outfitter license. Passed house 92-0. Passed senate 47-0. Signed by governor.

HB 1380 - (Representative Keiser) - Defines eligible organization for charitable gaming purposes. Passed house 90-1. Passed senate 33-13. Signed by governor.

HB 1393 - (Representatives Kilichowski, Porter, Hanson; Senators Lyson, Uglem, Schneider) - Establishes that a crossbow is considered a legal weapon that may be used during the deer gun season. Passed house 80-12. Passed senate 46-1.

HB 1407 - (Representatives D. Johnson, Hofstad, Weisz; Senators Taylor, Oehlke) - Effective through July 31, 2013 nonresidents are allowed to hunt in Richland, Sargent, Benson, Ramsey and Towner counties during the early September Canada goose season without counting against their 14-day waterfowl license. The Game and Fish Department will track the number of resident and nonresident goose hunters and the number of geese taken by county, and report findings to legislative management by Sept. 1, 2012. Passed house 67-26. Passed senate 28-18. Signed by governor.

HB 1415 - (Representatives S. Meyer, Anderson, DeKrey, Metcalf; Senators Hogue, Lyson) - The Game and Fish director may issue four any-deer licenses annually to the wounded warrior project that are valid from the opening of the youth deer season through the close of the deer season. Passed house 93-0. Passed senate 47-0. Signed by governor.

HB 1452 - (Representatives Thoreson, Boehning, Koppelman, Schatz; Senator Krebsbach) - Provides landowner immunity for injuries to trespassers. Passed house 85-5. Passed senate 47-0.

HB 1454 - (Representatives Damschen, Weisz) - Allows the use of an artificial light while hunting beaver. Passed house 90-2. Passed senate 37-8. Signed by governor.

SB 2113 - (Judiciary Committee at the request of the Attorney General) - Any individual who operates a motorboat or vessel in this state is deemed to have given consent, and shall consent, to a chemical test, or tests, of the blood, breath or urine for the purpose of determining alcohol concentration or presence of other drugs. Passed senate 47-0. Passed house 92-0.

SB 2227 - (Senators Wanzek, Klein, Warner; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - The director may authorize individuals with valid antlerless deer licenses to take deer on private lands severely impacted by deer (after other measures have been deemed ineffective) from December 1 through January 15; provides for construction cost-share assistance for deer proof hay yards to protect hay, feed and crops; works with livestock producers experiencing chronic deer depredation problems to develop site-specific deer depredation management plans; institutes an agricultural mediation service for landowners dissastisfied with the decision of the director; makes available $1 million per biennium in the Game and Fish budget to provide wildlife feeding and other winter management practices on lands impacted by big game depredation; makes available $100,000 each biennium for food plots on private property for the purpose of providing winter feed; the director may authorize an individual to euthanize injured deer; and the director may authorize targeted deer reduction programs to alleviate deer depredation. Passed senate 47-0. Passed house 94-0.

SB 2352 - (Senators Oehlke, Cook, Nelson; Representatives Delzer, D. Johnson) - Prohibits a person from hunting through the Internet; hosting a hunt through the Internet; import, export or possess wildlife which has been taken by a hunt through the Internet; or enable another person to hunt through the Internet. "Hunt through the Internet" means to hunt wildlife in real time using Internet services or any remote-controlled device to control actual firearms and to discharge live ammunition allowing a person who is not physically present to take wildlife. Passed senate 43-2. Passed house 90-2.

HCR 3019 - (Representatives Schmidt, Carlson, Hofstad, Porter; Senators Schaible, Stenehjem) - A concurrent resolution urging the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers to immediately cease wrongful denial of access and wrongful requirement of payment for the natural flows of the Missouri River. House adopted. Senate adopted.

HCR 3032 - (Representatives Weiler, Weisz, Onstad; Senators Freborg, Lyson, Warner) - A concurrent resolution directing Legislative Management to study the needs of, economic values of, and methods to improve access roadways to recreational, tourist and historical sites in North Dakota. House adopted. Senate adopted.

SCR 4002 - (Legislative Management Natural Resources Committee) - A concurrent resolution urging Congress to provide a legal process to return to the riparian landowner land controlled by the Army Corps of Engineers which is not necessary for authorized purposes and if the federal government is unable or unwilling to convey the land back to nontribal and tribal riparian landowners, then Congress shall convey the land back to the state of North Dakota. Senate adopted. House adopted.

Failed Bills
HB 1237 - (Representative Kretschmar) - Nonresidents age 55 and older can purchase a nonresident senior citizen small game license for $175 that would allow them to hunt small game and waterfowl statewide for the entire season. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

HB 1239 - (Representative Kretschmar) - An individual whose primary residence is located in the unit for which that individual is applying for a deer gun license is entitled to receive one noncumulative bonus point in the deer gun lottery. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

HB 1466 - (Representatives Brandenburg, Kretschmar, Schmidt; Senators Erbele, Klein, Wanzek) - If the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, through federal legislation, returns excess lands around Lake Oahe and Lake Sakakawea, the board of university and school lands may accept the land on behalf of the state of North Dakota. Passed house 93-0. Failed senate 2-44.

SB 2224 - (Senators Klein, Bowman, Heckaman; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey) - Establishes a bounty of $100 for each coyote until 2,000 coyotes are taken. Funding comes from the wildlife services line item in the Game and Fish appropriation bill. SNRC recommended do-not-pass 4-3. Failed senate 16-30.

SB 2225 - (Senators Klein, Erbele, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Provides for a $500 nonresident combination small game and waterfowl license that is valid for the entire season, except for the first week. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-not-pass 4-2. Passed senate 24-23. Motion to reconsider passed. Failed senate 17-29.

SB 2235 - (Senators Klein, Andrist, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Establishes a nonresident waterfowl license valid for three four-day periods. Currently the nonresident waterfowl license is valid for 14 consecutive days or two seven-day periods. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-pass 4-2. Failed senate 21-25. Motion to reconsider failed.

SB 2332 - (Senators Miller, Klein, O'Connell; Representatives D. Johnson, S. Meyer, Wrangham) - Regulates hunting on big game preserves, including a person would not be required to possess a hunting license and a manifest would be required for transporting harvested animals. In addition, allows a big game hunting preserve that was in operation before Jan. 1, 2011 to have less than 160 acres, with a minimum of 80 acres. Passed senate 45-1. Failed house 33-59.

Top Back


----------

